# Ping Rocket: Trent House



## Firky (Oct 21, 2005)

Is it still there?


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.theworldheadquarters.com

ace!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry just saw the thread

Yeah its still there and as tattily classy as ever


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 27, 2005)

it's strange, when you expect it to be busy it's empty and vice versa, apart from matchdays.


----------

